# would this work??



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Dunno if this is the correct forum, I suppose it could be Mac troubleshooting...Hmmm

anyways, I'm trying to get analog 5.1 out from my Mac Pro, a difficult task to be sure, it seems. Anyways, I'm looking at this

ESI Gigaport HD
ESI - GIGAPORT HD

anyways, it says it's Mac OS X compatible, and it has the requisite number of outputs (shame they're rca, and not 3.5 mm stere0, but you take what you can get) so....should I go for this. Everything else I have seen might work, but starts at around $300, and that's a bit out of my price range now

thanks

John B


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

What are your going to be connecting your audio output to?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure this will do what you are looking to do with it. It's not going to decode any surround sound information, it's merely a multiple-output device that allows you to route things from a DAW or other audio application through specific outputs. They say that it's 7.1 surround compatible, meaning that it has 8 outputs so if you setup 8 bus outs from Logic or some other DAW software for doing a surround sound mix so it gives you enough outputs to drive a 7.1 monitoring system.

If you are looking for discreet decoded line-level surround sound decoding and output you'll have to look elsewhere I think.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*good question*

thanks screature and mguertin

I'm gonna be connecting it to a Logictech Z5300 5.1 channel speaker set
(analog inputs only, alas) 

and... I dunno....If this darn thing doesn't do surround sound output

then, I might be able to buy a decoder box from lunashops.com
or something called an HD audio rush, which is supposed to do just that..
at least give you discreet surround-sound decoding and output. Don't give a darn about surround input at all...

Damn.... I knew this wouldn't be easy...I thought it was gonna be...but it's nottptptptptptptptp. Sadly we Mac users have next to no options, unless we want to spend the big money....

so, any suggestions welcomed......I'm not gonna buy anything until I know pretty much for sure that it works with either USB or digital output....

John b


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnb1 said:


> thanks screature and mguertin
> 
> I'm gonna be connecting it to a Logictech Z5300 5.1 channel speaker set
> (analog inputs only, alas)
> ...


I would sell your Logictech Z5300 5.1 and get one of the Logitech 5.1 system that have optical digital inputs that way you can just use the digital optical out from you Mac Pro. There are a couple of older models out there... I used to have one until I upgraded to a full blown theatre surround system with "real" speakers and and a Yamaha receiver.

The next to latest gen system of theirs is on clearance sale at CanadaComputers.com right now for $399.

Logitech (970115) Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System - 505W RMS - THX-Certified - w/ Dolby Digital & DTS










Here is the features page at Logitech as you can see it has on board 5.1 digital decoding and is THX certified. It was originally priced at $699. It has power to spare at 505 watts total RMS

So lets say you could get $100 or more for your existing Logictech Z5300 5.1 and you will be down to $300 bucks for an excellent full blown digital set up. Being that you are on a budget I don't know how you are going to do much better than this for the money.

My 2 cents.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks, screature-I was thinking about that...but I think I may have to do that, somehow. Trouble is-I dunno which road to go down--do I try for this Gigaport thing, cross my fingers and hope for the best,or...
sell my 5300's, and maybe try to find the 5500's here in edmonton as.... well, lookee here, it says instore purchase only, and I'm in Western Canada. I don't think spending that kind of money on a plane ride, plus a taxi out to the store is worth it, do you?
still, I"ll be lookin'locally......

John b


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnb1 said:


> thanks, screature-I was thinking about that...but I think I may have to do that, somehow. Trouble is-I dunno which road to go down--do I try for this Gigaport thing, cross my fingers and hope for the best,or...
> sell my 5300's, and maybe try to find the 5500's here in edmonton as.... *well, lookee here, it says instore purchase only*, and I'm in Western Canada. I don't think spending that kind of money on a plane ride, plus a taxi out to the store is worth it, do you?
> still, I"ll be lookin'locally......
> 
> John b


Sorry johnb1 didn't notice that.... that stinks. I am seeing it at other places but they are priced in the mid $400.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hey johnb1, check this out on Kijiji in Edmonton:

Logitech Z-5500 THX Certified 5.1 Speaker System - Insanely Dope

Date Listed	04-Jul-11
Last Edited	05-Jul-11
*Price	$199.00*
Address	Edmonton, AB T5K 2M3, Canada
View map


I have a full set of Logitech Z-5500 Digital Surround Sound speakers in perfect order for sale. The speakers are the ultimate, best set ever made for computers, however these can also be hooked up to a TV for a home theater experience of a lifetime.

These speakers cost $499 when I bought them and are very hard to come by these days. That's what happens when a product too good for its time is released... You would have to go far and wide to still have a chance at owning one of those and the cost would still be in the $450 range:

Logitech Z-5500 Digital - Price Comparison - Canada - PC Speakers

More info on the speakers on:

Logitech - Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

johnb1 said:


> thanks, screature-I was thinking about that...but I think I may have to do that, somehow. Trouble is-I dunno which road to go down--do I try for this Gigaport thing, cross my fingers and hope for the best,or...
> sell my 5300's, and maybe try to find the 5500's here in edmonton as.... well, lookee here, it says instore purchase only, and I'm in Western Canada. I don't think spending that kind of money on a plane ride, plus a taxi out to the store is worth it, do you?
> still, I"ll be lookin'locally......
> 
> John b


I can pretty much guarantee you that the Gigaport won't decode surround sound. It uses the core OSX drivers, which means you'll plug it in and it will give you 8 outputs -- end of story. No options to send un-encoded surround sound down to it.

You could also pick up just about any cheap home theatre in a box type setups, most have at least one optical input and the mac will pass whatever surround sound information out the optical port without issue (I do this on one mac mini home theatre setup right now). I've seen home theatre in a box setups going for as low as $250 brand new.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

THANKS, everyone, and Especially THANKS SCREATURE
I didn't see that ad, last night...

Yeah, I think I'm gonna try to get this (fingers cross, oh I hope, I hope)
because I know it works, rather than trying to mess around with something that I think might/could work, I'm not that sure...

I'm tired of researching and messing around-my brain's starting to ache !
I just want something that works doggonit... I wish we Mac users had other options, either for speakers or outboard boxes, heck even a PCI-E 
card that's reasonably priced and works would be great, but.....no...

Ah well, that's the way it is

thanks again

John B


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

There are optical outputs on pretty much every modern mac which carries surround sound and will work with any receiver or speaker system that has optical inputs (and processes surround sound). That's pretty good from where I'm sitting and much better options than most windows based hardware has out of the box.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnb1 said:


> THANKS, everyone, and Especially THANKS SCREATURE
> I didn't see that ad, last night...
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm gonna try to get this (fingers cross, oh I hope, I hope)
> ...


Most welcome John... I hope the Logitech Z-5500 is still available. Good luck and report back if you were able to get it, I would be interested to know.

Cheers.


----------

